# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Du lịch bờ tây Mỹ 8 Ngày

## hainiemtin

*Ngày 01: Việt Nam - TaiPei - San*
Đoàn tập trung tại phi trường quốc tế Tân Sơn Nhất / Nội Bài làm thủ tục đáp máy bay đi Taipei – Đài Loan. Đòan đến Taipei, tiếp tục nối chuyến bay đi San Francisco. Quý khách nghỉ đêm trên máy bay.
*
Ngày 02: San Francisco - Tham quan thành phố (Ăn Trưa, Chiều)*
Do vượt tuyến đổi ngày đoàn đến San Francisco vào cùng ngày (giờ địa phương 12h00). Đoàn làm thủ tục nhập cảnh. Xe đón đoàn dùng cơm trưa. Sau bữa trưa đoàn bắt đầu chương trình tham quan San Francisco:
• Cảng cá 39 - Fisherman's Wharf Pier 39 – Tại đây quý khách sẽ chứng kiến hoạt động nào nhiệt và sầm uất, xem các nghệ sĩ đường phố biểu diễn.
• Quý khách sẽ chiêm ngưỡng nét đẹp của Cầu cổng vàng từ trên du thuyền và tham quan nhà tù nổi tiếng trong bộ phim “Giải Cứu”.
• Cầu vịnh Oakland - Oakland Bay Bridge, từ đây quý khách sẽ nhìn về thành phố San Francisco chập chùng những ngọn đồi lãng đãng trong sương mù đẹp nên thơ.
Đoàn dùng cơm chiều và trở về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.
Khách sạn: Courtyard by Marriott hoặc tương đương.

*Ngày 03: San Francisco - Las Vegas (Ăn Sáng, Trưa, Chiều)*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Đoàn tiếp tục tham quan thành phố San Francisco:
• Cầu cổng vàng - Golden Gate Bridge, được xem là biểu tượng của thành phố San Francisco thơ mộng.
• Đường Hoa Lambard uống lượng với độ dốc 45% rất độc đáo chỉ riêng có ở San Francisco.
• Dạo phố người Hoa – đây là phố người Hoa cổ nhất nước Mỹ, quý khách mua quà lưu niệm.
Ăn trưa.
Sau đó xe đưa đoàn ra phi trường đáp máy bay đi Las Vegas. Đến nơi, xe đưa đoàn về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.
Ăn tối và bắt đầu chương trình khám phá Las Vegas về đêm.
Quý khách khởi hành tham quan các công trình kiến trúc khách sạn hiện đại và lớn nhất trên thế giới: New York – New York, MGM, Tropicana, Paris Paris, Mote Carlo, Treasure Island…
Quý khách tham quan Vườn hoa trong Khách sạn Bellagio, tham quan những dòng kênh trong khách sạn Venetian mô phỏng thành phố nổi Venice, xem chú cọp trắng trong khách sạn MGM, ngắm nhìn ánh đèn rực sáng có thể nhìn thấy từ cách xa 400km trên đỉnh khách sạn Luxur... Xem Show cướp biển, núi lửa, nhạc nước. Quý khách có dịp thử vận may tại các sòng bài lớn nhất thế giới. Ngòai ra, Quý khách còn có dịp thưởng thức các chương trình Show Jubille hòanh tráng (giá vé: 75usd).
Đòan trở vế khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.
Khách sạn Circus Circus (hoặc tương đương).

*Ngày 04: Las Vegas - Hoover Dam - Like Mead - Shopping (Ăn Sáng, Trưa, Chiều)*
Ăn sáng tại Khách sạn.
Nếu quý khách muốn tham quan các tour tự chọn đi Grand Canyon, xin vui lòng báo trước với HDV để đăng ký mua vé riêng. Vui lòng báo trước 1 ngày cho HDV.
Đoàn khởi hành đi tham quan đập thủy điện Hoover lớn nhất nước Mỹ và hồ Mead cung cấp thủy điện cho toàn vùng Tây Nam nước Mỹ, Las Vegas, Arizona ... Lên xe trở về China Town, Las Vegas.
Ăn trưa.
Đoàn tự do mua sắm hàng hiệu tại outlet factory và mua hàng điện tử.
Ăn chiều. Buổi tối quý khách có thể thưởng thức các live show đặc sắc về đêm: "Le Rêve" tại Wynnvới hàng trăm nữ vũ công cũng là VĐV bơi lặn chuyên nghiệp xuất hiện ngược trên mặt nước (vé tự túc trên 100$ và phải đăng ký trước), hoặc Show "O" tại Bellagio (vé mua trước 3 tháng hoặc phải xếp hàng trước 2 tiếng), ... hay quý khách có thể tự do khám phá Las Vegas về đêm.

*Ngày 05: Las Vegas - Los Angeles - Shopping - Little Saigon (Ăn Sáng, Trưa, Chiều)*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Xe đưa đoàn trở về Los Angeles. Dùng cơm trưa trên đường đi. Quý khách có dịp dừng chân mua sắm hàng hiệu giá rẻ tại Outlet factory lớn nhất – khu vực Nam California – Ontarial Mills. Đến Los Angeles đón tham quan khu thương mại Littel Saigon – khu thương mại của người Việt. Đoàn cùng cơm chiều, về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi và tự do sinh hoạt (Hotel: Holiday Inn hoặc tương đương).

*Ngày 06: Hollywood - Phim trường Universal (Ăn Sáng, Trưa, Chiều)*
Quý khách dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn. Đòan khởi hành tham quan thành phố Los Angeles với:
• Đại Lộ Ngôi Sao – nơi lưu danh ngôi sao nổi tiếng trong làng điện ảnh, truyền hình, âm nhạc của Hoa Kỳ.
• Nhà hát Kodak – nơi diễn ra lễ trao giải Oascar danh giá hành năm của làng điện ảnh Mỹ.
• Nhà hát Trung Hoa – nơi công chiếu giới thiệu những bộ phim Hollywood trước khi tung ra thị trường.
• Nhà hát Disney với kiến trúc độc đáo và kinh phí xây dựng lên đến 10 triệu đôla. Tòa thị chính thành phố.
Đòan dùng cơm trưa.
• Chiều đoàn tiếp tục tham quan Phim trường Universal: Xem nhà ma, Phim không gian 4 chiều Shrek, Đi xe tram xem toàn cảnh phim trường bằng xe điện, thưởng thức trích đoạn “ Under Water World”...
Đoàn dùng cơm chiều, xe đưa đoàn ra phi trường đáp máy bay về Việt Nam.
Quý khách có thể tự do ở lại thăm thân nhân theo thời gian cho phép.

*Ngày 07: Los Angeles - Taipei (Trên Máy Bay)*
Quý khách nghỉ ngơi và ăn uống trên máy bay.

*Ngày 08: Taipei - Việt Nam*
Đến Taipei, Đoàn tiếp tục nối chuyến bay về TP.HCM/ Hà Nội.
Đến Sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất/ Nội Bài. Quý khách làm thủ tục nhập cảnh.

*+ Liên hệ:*

*Công ty CP Xúc tiến thương mại Đầu tư & Du lịch ANZ*
Địa chỉ: 	Số 71 Phố Mai Hắc Đế, Q.Hai Bà Trưng, TP.Hà Nội
Tel.: 	(04) 3974 4405, 3974 4406
Fax.: 	(04) 3974 4407
Hotline: 	091 2377 644 (Mr. Nghị), 094 286 8677 (Mrs. Liên)

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Hấp dẫn quá, nhưng chắc là giá của nó không hề rẻ tý nào ^^

----------

